

Short URLs you probably cannot type | séó.com - matthewcallis
http://séó.com/

======
bentruyman
Make sure you're escaping user input. I got a revealing MySQL error before and
found that I _could_ have injected some nasty strings.

Teehee.

------
bentruyman
"Error: MYSQL related..."

------
matthewcallis
I didn't think it'd get so many URls, it's getting hammered.

Great for testing, might even make it to the kanji: <http://séó.com/何>

------
bitwize
1) How is an untypeable URL useful, except as a cute hack?

2) It's not really untypeable anyway, as it gets translated to Punycode which
you could remember and then type.

~~~
matthewcallis
It's as useful as you make it, for example if you have a URL, say your
Facebook profile, and don't want your parents to know but still want to share
it, you could write it out and share it. It requires the other person being
able to understand how to use the tools required to type it.

It get's untypeable when it gets into the Kanji, so something like ㋖ュ isn't
really untypeable but it will take you a bit.

------
mkyc
Yes, and a short, unsearchable domain name that I can't type either.

Allows invalid characters: <http://séó.com/!>]

------
jff
Am I doing something wrong? <http://debian.org>, theregister.co.uk, and
slashdot.org were all "malware".

------
astrodust
MySQL Error? <http://imgur.com/wFpNW>

~~~
matthewcallis
I think I have fixed it, thanks!

------
Inetgate
But, if you use iPhone, it's easy for type "séó.com".

------
ashishbharthi
please pardon my ignorance but how exactly this is different from tinyurl.com
or bit.ly?

~~~
Raphael
Harder to type.

~~~
mtinkerhess
Also shorter.

~~~
rbonvall
tinyarro.ws already uses unicode symbols for shortening URLs: <http://➞.ws/첌>

------
matthewcallis
No you weren't doing anything wrong, I was updating the malware database and
how it checks for malware.

------
binspace
<http://www.google.com> is also malware.

------
fishercs
seiken densetsu 3.. the sequel to secret of mana for the SNES.. god that was a
great game !

